
Building an Email Client with Ag-Grid - wtfdeveloper
https://blog.ag-grid.com/build-email-client-with-ag-grid-like-gmail/
======
swuecho
use ag-grid in my app, and it is the best I can find. Writing cell render and
filter is straightforward following the document. I will buy the enterprise
license once I have revenue. Currently, I use the MIT version and implement
some advanced features by myself.

